# How to capture DS/3DS footage?



## SuperGamecube64 (May 27, 2013)

So in case you weren't aware, I write video game reviews. I've been reviewing games for about 4 years, but it wasn't until very recently that I made the jump to video. The problem is that I cannot capture footage of 3DS/DS games, as there is no way to plug them into a capture card. Do they make capture cards for handhelds, or will I be stuck recording bad quality video with my camera? I guess alternatively, could download stock footage bu that feels like cheating to me. Also if I do that, the footage may not be long enough. Any ideas?


----------



## Wish (May 27, 2013)

Yes, it is so expensive though.


----------



## Mr. L (May 27, 2013)

You can order a 3DS with a built in capture card from this one guy for around double the price of the base console.


----------



## Sora (May 27, 2013)

You can buy either a pre-installed one in a brand new 3DS, or you can send him your 3DS for him to install it into for less.


----------



## SuperGamecube64 (May 27, 2013)

How much does it cost if you just send it to him, and does anyone have a link?


----------



## Wish (May 27, 2013)

http://3dscapture.com/


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 27, 2013)

For ordinary DS games, just use an emulator.


----------



## SuperGamecube64 (May 27, 2013)

Hm...It's certainly not cheap, but I could afford it given the right resources.


----------

